# Clock setting . Renault Megane



## gwaithcoed (10 May 2015)

I've just purchased a 2014 Renault Megane Knight and cannot find how to adjust the time on the clock. I have a handbook but it says press buttons 2 and 3 to set the clock, but there are no buttons by the clock to set it. It also says For vehicles which are not fitted with buttons 2 and 3 refer to the specific equipment instructions to discover the special features. I don't have these instructions. I've pressed every button there is in the car without success.
Is there any owners with this car who could help please ????

Alan.


----------



## Ed Bray (10 May 2015)

I had a similar issue with my Zafira a few years ago, I discovered that if I set the radio to RDS mode the clock corrected itself.


----------



## gwaithcoed (11 May 2015)

Thanks Ed Bray,now why didn't Think about using the radio to alter the clock especially as my last car clock was altered through the radio. Mind you the radio had a button on it saying clock set-( bit of a give away ).
Anyway had a twiddle and found a menu selected "clock" and set the correct time   .

Tanks again Alan.


----------

